# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  ince Memed, 'Büyük israil' e

## anau

Arslan BULUT 

İnce Memed, ğBüyük İsrailğ e hizmet eder mi Yaşar Kemal? 
Yaşar Kemal ğTürkğün Türkğten başka dostu yokturğ sözü hakkında, ğBir ülke halkına bundan daha korkunç bir söz edilmez. Hele Kürtlere böyle sözler etmemelisin. Kürtler sana gücenir. Sevgili milliyetçi dostlara söyleyeyim ki sevinsinler, rahat etsinler. Türkğün Türkğten başka dostu var. Gizli saklı değil. Malazgirtğten bu yana Kürtler Türklerle dost. Bu, Kurtuluş Savaşığna kadar sürmüş. Kimileri yazıyorlar, söylüyorlar ki, Kürtler Kurtuluş Savaşığnda Türklerle birlikte olmasaydı, bu savaş zorduğ dedi. 

Sevgili Yaşar Kemal; işte sorun bu mantıkta zaten! ğTürkğün Türkğten başka dostu yokğ sözünü söyleyenler, Kürtleri, Türk ailesinin dışında değil içinde görmüşler, onları kendilerinden ayrı düşünmemişlerdir. Bu gerçeği bildiğiniz halde çarpıtmaya niçin ihtiyaç duyuyorsunuz? 
ğAtatürk Kürtlere özerklik verecekti!ğ diyerek gerçek niyetinizi sergiliyorsunuz! Bu niyeti geliştirmek için bilinç oluşturmak amacıyla hareket ediyorsunuz! 

***
Atatürk, Kürtlere özerklik verecekti de niçin vermedi? Atatürk isteseydi Türkiyeğyi, özerk bölgelerden oluşan bir federasyon olarak kurabilirdi! Atatürk, bir ulus devlet kurdu. üünkü Türkiyeğnin kaderde, tasada, kıvançta birlik olması halinde başaracağını, var olacağını biliyordu. üünkü, Kürtlerle Türkler arasında bir sınır çizilemeyeceğini görmüştü. Fakat bugün sınır çizmek isteyenler, Kürtleri, Türklükten, Türkiyeğden, hatta İslam dünyasından ayırmaya, bunu sağlamak için milletin adı olan Türklük kavramını etnik gruplardan biri derekesine indirmeye çalışıyor. Sorun buradan doğuyor! Bölücülük işte budur! 

ğKürtler Kurtuluş Savaşığnda Türklerle birlikte olmasaydı?ğ da ne demek? şanlıurfağnın, Gaziantepğin, Kahramanmaraşğın nasıl savunulduğunu, Mustafa Kemal Paşağnın Erzurum Kongresi sırasında bu illere Kuvayı Milliye komutanı olarak gönderdiği subayları, direniş sırasında hangi aşiretin nasıl bir tutum takındığını hep biliyoruz! Kürtler kiminle birlikte olacaktı? İşgalci İngilizlerle, Fransızlarla, İtalyanlarla; savaştaki Mehmetçiğin namusuna el uzatan Taşnakçı, Hınçakçı Ermenilerle ve Egeğyi kana boğan Yunanlılarla mı? Bu, her şeyden önce kendilerine ihanet olmaz mıydı? Vatanı kurtarmak demek namusu kurtarmak demektir? Ne yapacaktı Kürtler? Elbette namuslarını koruyacaklardı! ğVurun Antepliler. Namus günüdürğ diye söyleyen boşuna mı söylemişti? 

***

ABD Savunma Bakanı Robert Gates, ABDğnin Irakğtan erken çekilmesi durumunda, Türkiyeğnin Iraklı Kürtlere müdahale edebileceğini söyledi! 

Bu itiraf, Irak işgalinin ana sebeplerinden birinin, Türkiyeğnin Misak-ı Milli sınırları içinde olan Kerkük-Musulğu alarak, bir süper devlet olmasının önüne geçmek olduğunu gösteriyor. 

Demek ki, üekiç Güç, Kuzey Irakğta Kürtler için Türkiyeğnin desteği ile güvenli bölge oluştururken, buna imza atan Cumhurbaşkanları, Başbakanlar, bakanlar, milletvekilleri ve bu gidişe ses çıkarmayan hatta Barzani ordusuna eğitim verilmesini sağlayan dönemin bazı komutanları, Türkiyeğnin stratejisine değil, Amerikan stratejisine ve asıl olarak ğBüyük İsrailğ projesine hizmet etmiştir. 
Hiç değilse son yıllarda bu konulara niçin değinmediniz ve halkı bir defa bile niçin uyarmadınız Sevgili Yaşar Kemal? 
Kürtlerin, ABD, İngiltere ve İsrailğin kucağına itilmesinden niçin rahatsız değilsiniz de hala Türklükle uğraşıyorsunuz? Türklükten ne zarar gördünüz? 
Yaşar Kemalğe düşen, İnce Memed ruhunu Amerika, İngiltere ve İsrail menfaatleri için değil, İsmet İnönüğnün sözleriyle Türk devletini namussuzlardan kurtarmak için yeniden harekete geçirmek; bunun için de milliyetçi aydınlarla birlikte çalışmaktır. 

Türklük, tarih boyunca mazlum halkların sığınağı, bir büyük korunak, bir büyük sıradağ olmuştur. 

Bu sıradağda, namusunu korumak isteyen herkese yer var!

----------

